# Vaporesso Ccell 0.6ohm



## Petrus

Hi. Any of the vendors who has 0.6 ohms in stock?


----------



## ATOMIZE.CO.ZA

Petrus said:


> Hi. Any of the vendors who has 0.6 ohms in stock?


Hi there,
We do have stock of the Ccell Vaporesso 0.6ohm coils, how many would you like?
You are welcome to visit us at 449 Winifred Yell in Garsfontein Pretoria east otherwise online at Atomize.co.za.

Many thanks
Atomize
Live long, Vape on

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think you have the wrong picture for the 0.6Ω cCell coils... 
http://atomize.co.za/atomizers-coils/VAPORESSO-ATOMIZER-S.A/vaporesso-0-6-ohm-kanthal-atomizer


----------



## ATOMIZE.CO.ZA

Rob Fisher said:


> I think you have the wrong picture for the 0.6Ω cCell coils...
> http://atomize.co.za/atomizers-coils/VAPORESSO-ATOMIZER-S.A/vaporesso-0-6-ohm-kanthal-atomizer


Hi there,

Thanks will check the picture

Many thanks
Atomize
Live long, Vape on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ATOMIZE.CO.ZA

ATOMIZE.CO.ZA said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks will check the picture
> 
> Many thanks
> Atomize
> Live long, Vape on


Hi there,

Thanks appreciate it, we have replaced the picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ATOMIZE.CO.ZA

ATOMIZE.CO.ZA said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks will check the picture
> 
> Many thanks
> Atomize
> Live long, Vape on


Hi there,

Thanks appreciate it, we have replaced the picture


----------



## Andre

ATOMIZE.CO.ZA said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks appreciate it, we have replaced the picture


Still looks very different to the ones sold by Sir Vape here. Maybe it is a newer version?


----------



## Ernest

Rob Fisher said:


> I think you have the wrong picture for the 0.6Ω cCell coils...
> http://atomize.co.za/atomizers-coils/VAPORESSO-ATOMIZER-S.A/vaporesso-0-6-ohm-kanthal-atomizer



Now I'm confused. Your link says kanthal but on their site it says ss cCell. Are the 0.6 ohm coils ss?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ernest said:


> Now I'm confused. Your link says kanthal but on their site it says ss cCell. Are the 0.6 ohm coils ss?



The 0.6Ω cCells I have are SS. I just checked. I run them in power mode at 30 watts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ATOMIZE.CO.ZA

Andre said:


> Still looks very different to the ones sold by Sir Vape here. Maybe it is a newer version?


Hi there,

We have uploaded a photo of the 0.6 Vaporesso coils we currently stock


Ernest said:


> Now I'm confused. Your link says kanthal but on their site it says ss cCell. Are the 0.6 ohm coils ss?


Hi there,

The 0.6 ohm Ccell coils are SS
http://atomize.co.za/vaporesso-0-6-ohm-ccell

Many thanks
Atomize

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here is a picture of the latest cCell Coils. This is the 0.6Ω SS Coils with the large Juice Holes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is a picture of the latest cCell Coils. This is the 0.6Ω SS Coils with the large Juice Holes.
> View attachment 60153


What's the price of the new coils from Sir vape?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> What's the price of the new coils from Sir vape?



No stock currently... more on thier way. R65,
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-vaporesso-ccell-coil-0-6-ceramic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

I think the 0.6 coils with atomize are the ones that were released alongside the Gemini. The ones that were released with the Target Pro should come through with time..

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Slick

Rob Fisher said:


> No stock currently... more on thier way. R65,
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-vaporesso-ccell-coil-0-6-ceramic


Hi @Rob Fisher ,please advise if 0.6 or 0.9 cCell coils work better in melo3 mini and also do Sir Vape and vapeclub stock the same coils or are they different? Thank you


----------



## Rob Fisher

Slick said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher ,please advise if 0.6 or 0.9 cCell coils work better in melo3 mini and also do Sir Vape and vapeclub stock the same coils or are they different? Thank you



@Slick the 0.6Ω cCell is the best all round ceramic coil. Flavour as good as the 0.9Ω second batch but it wicks a whole lot better because of the bigger juice holes. The picture you posted with the hex shaped juice holes are the older ones. The ones you are looking for look like this...


No one has them in stock at the moment as far as I know but Sir Vape do have some in bound.

The 0.9Ω cCells have good flavour (as good as the new 0.6Ω) but you need to give them a bit of attention when you first put them in... couple of drops in the coil, fill the tank, take quite a few pulls without firing them... then BLOW with firing to make sure there is vapour... then go for it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Slick

Rob Fisher said:


> @Slick the 0.6Ω cCell is the best all round ceramic coil. Flavour as good as the 0.9Ω second batch but it wicks a whole lot better because of the bigger juice holes. The picture you posted with the hex shaped juice holes are the older ones. The ones you are looking for look like this...
> View attachment 60335
> 
> No one has them in stock at the moment as far as I know but Sir Vape do have some in bound.
> 
> The 0.9Ω cCells have good flavour (as good as the new 0.6Ω) but you need to give them a bit of attention when you first put them in... couple of drops in the coil, fill the tank, take quite a few pulls without firing them... then BLOW with firing to make sure there is vapour... then go for it...


Okay thank you so much,il wait for the 0.6 rather,will contact them as to when they expect to stock them again,hope it's soon,u make life so much easier,thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Slick said:


> Okay thank you so much,il wait for the 0.6 rather,will contact them as to when they expect to stock them again,hope it's soon,u make life so much easier,thanks!



Good decision! Guessing on the feedback I have had @Sir Vape should have stock in the coming week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Slick the 0.6Ω cCell is the best all round ceramic coil. Flavour as good as the 0.9Ω second batch but it wicks a whole lot better because of the bigger juice holes. The picture you posted with the hex shaped juice holes are the older ones. The ones you are looking for look like this...
> View attachment 60335
> 
> No one has them in stock at the moment as far as I know but Sir Vape do have some in bound.
> 
> The 0.9Ω cCells have good flavour (as good as the new 0.6Ω) but you need to give them a bit of attention when you first put them in... couple of drops in the coil, fill the tank, take quite a few pulls without firing them... then BLOW with firing to make sure there is vapour... then go for it...


Seems to me the new 0.6 ohm cCells are back to the cluster arrangement of the juice intakes, but looks like they have removed the inner plates as one can now see the ceramic. 
http://www.vapeking.co.za/vaporesso-ceramic-ccell-replacement-coil-5-pack.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Coco

If the coils has -

RED rings - it is Kanthal
BLACK rings - it is SS

There are 0.6 versions of both floating around.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Coco said:


> If the coils has -
> 
> RED rings - it is Kanthal
> BLACK rings - it is SS
> 
> There are 0.6 versions of both floating around.


Ah, you have solved the mystery for me.

SS 0.6 ohms with big juice inlets:






Kanthal 0.6 ohms with cluster juice inlets:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86

Any of the Vape stores in jhb expecting stock of the 0.6 ccels with the big juice inlets ?


----------



## ChadB

Which should we try first? The kanthal or SS? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

ChadB said:


> Which should we try first? The kanthal or SS?


The Kanthal has the looks of the 0.9 ohm ones - cluster juice inlets, which seems to sometimes have difficulty with wicking. @Rob Fisher is most impressed with the SS ones in this regard. I would, thus, go for the SS ones.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Coco

The plot thickens.... just came back from Vapeshop at Melrose, the 0.6 SS version they have has the cluster inlets. Red o-rings. However, the box says 0.6 ohm SS explicitly. They got these together with the new Target Pro shipment. (So these are brand new in the country)

The only funny I can see is that the 0.6 ohm SS was stuck on the boxes, i.e. a sticker, not as part of the box print. I got a single coil to try since I didn't want to commit to something that looks different to what I know works. Will wick, test and also try it in SS TC mode to see if it is really SS.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Coco

Did I say the plot thickens?

Ok, I would advise all vendors to check their stock, if -

1. The box the coils come in has a "0.6 ohm SS (40-75W)" sticker on it (instead of that being printed on the box itself)
2. The coils have a RED instead of BLACK band

The one I go today, brand-new, out of a 0.6 ohm box (I opened it myself, first coil out) is -

- reading 0.87 ohms
- has a much smaller chimney
- doesn't have a fully opened bottom
- states 0.9 on the coil itself (had to take a picture to read it)

I think it is the 0.9 ohm Kanthal version, Vaporesso mislabelled or something seriously went screwy on their side. (Looking at pictures at least 2 other vendors posted on their sites, it looks like exactly the same issue)

Not unhappy with having the 0.9 (wanted to try it anyway), it is just not the new 0.6 version

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Rob Fisher which coils did u use SS or kanthal? So black rings big juice holes is SS which means only temp control right or can vw work on SS?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Who has stock of these the cluster 0.9 or the big juice holes 0.6?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher which coils did u use SS or kanthal? So black rings big juice holes is SS which means only temp control right or can vw work on SS?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



0.6Ω SS with the Black rings and large round juice holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> 0.6Ω SS with the Black rings and large round juice holes.
> View attachment 60829


Do you use it in vw mode or tc @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Do you use it in vw mode or tc @Rob Fisher



Power mode - 30 to 32 watts depending on the mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coco

Tracked down 2 of the non-black, non-round-holed 0.6 SS coils. Didn't buy more, just 2 to test since they seem to be everywhere and I may have to use these at some point...

Tried the first one - atomizer short, 0.00 ohms. Screwed in and out, checked it, no-go. F**k, I'm too old for this sh*t. When I buy it I expect it to work. QA? What damn QA??!!!

Tried the second one - it works and reads at just over 0.5 ohms, same as the black versions. It is currently sitting in the tank, will finish my current Pico/Target Pro/Muffin Man first and then head over to that one and compare this tri-hole version to the black single-hole version.

As an aside, I shipped 2 Target Pro tanks + 2 extra 0.6 coils from a vendor in Germany (dampfshop.de) to my gf in Germany - the extra 0.6 ohm SS coils arrived as the non-black-ring version as well, but the black-ring versions are included with the tank. I dunno anymore.

Before I get to mine, need to get her setup remotely - I love technology that allows this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coco

Ok, my verdict -

Sorry to break ranks, but I think I'll stick to the 0.9 "original" version instead of the black 0.6 version or the 0.6 red version. (In my testing I haven't seen much difference between the two 0.6 versions, further exploration is needed - I've only been able to put 2.5 tanks of liquid through the red 0.6 version, so it is by no means comprehensive)

I've had some horrid dry hits on 2 of my 0.6 black-round-hole versions as soon as I go above 30W (I have 3 devices in rotation, Pico + Vaporesso Target Pro), one seems to do fine with OHW Strawberry Muffin even at 45W. I seem to get better flavour out of the 0.9 at 30W, same liquids - then again, I've only used one 0.9, so it could have just been a super coil...

YMMV.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those of you that have been waiting for the 0.6Ω SS cCell coils... you will be happy to know they have arrived and will be loaded on the Sir Vape site tonight!

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-vaporesso-ccell-coil-0-6-ceramic

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> For those of you that have been waiting for the 0.6Ω SS cCell coils... you will be happy to know they have arrived and will be loaded on the Sir Vape site tonight!
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-vaporesso-ccell-coil-0-6-ceramic
> 
> View attachment 61152



Bad news I'm afraid... @Sir Vape opened the parcel and the stinking pineapples sent the old hex coils!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Bad news I'm afraid... @Sir Vape opened the parcel and the stinking pineapples sent the old hex coils!


Bummer... gives me more time to decide if i want a snow wolf mini with the next coil order...also fomo caused by you sir

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Coco

Rob Fisher said:


> Bad news I'm afraid... @Sir Vape opened the parcel and the stinking pineapples sent the old hex coils!



If I didn't receive the black version with 6 tanks (3 bought locally for myself, and for the gf got 2 in Germany & 1 in the UK) and saw the picture from Rob, I would think it is a myth. Locally they are obviously not available, so I went ahead and ordered from 3 different stores in EU (Germany, UK) for delivery to the gf in Germany and in all cases, the 0.6 SS coils were of their signature tri-hex variety. I tried to catch that unicorn and obviously failed 

Could it be that the "round hole" was just done since they didn't have time to do the new tanks with the old look to make a release date? I'm willing to take a small side-bet that all coils will revert to their signature look.

Either way, I honestly don't share the black-0.6 enthusiasm anymore - both me and the gf have been getting burnt hits on some after 2 days with 70%+ VG juices at 30W. Not all, I have 2 of 3 with issues in ZA, she has 1 of 2 in DE. No issues with the 0.9's in the same tanks, everything swapped to the old trusty coils now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah we got the 0.6 hex ones. Seems the 0.6 black ring ones were a once off run. Getting my guys to get hold of some. Seems they had a mixed batch and he is getting more info. In saying that though. I used a 0.6 Hex in my Melo Mini last night and so far so goooooood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Also check out the new range from Coil Art 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-coil-art-coilart-range-melo-ijust-etc


----------



## Schnappie

Sir Vape said:


> Also check out the new range from Coil Art
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-coil-art-coilart-range-melo-ijust-etc


Very interesting...


----------



## ettiennedj

@Sir Vape , any thoughts on these coil art coils? Like the different options available and the 0.9 ccells really didn't work for me on my Melo 3.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sir Vape said:


> Also check out the new range from Coil Art
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-coil-art-coilart-range-melo-ijust-etc


These look interesting and will also work on a target tank yay

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Rob Fisher some more ceramics to add to the ceramic wars???

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher some more ceramics to add to the ceramic wars???



Yip will test them when I get back from our trip to Kimberly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip will test them when I get back from our trip to Kimberly!


@Rob Fisher I'm looking forward to RR101 as well as the draw

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beethoven

The new 0.6 is exellent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Just bought a pack of 5 x 0.6ohm cCell SS coils with the big juice holes and the black ring from @Lim. Can't wait to get home and try them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Rob Fisher why is the coil design of the original coil that comes with a target tank different to the ccells that u get in the packs? Especially if you look at the base design of the coils 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher why is the coil design of the original coil that comes with a target tank different to the ccells that u get in the packs? Especially if you look at the base design of the coils



Absolutely no idea @kyle_redbull! I have tried to make contact with Vaporesso a few times but do not get replies... the one and only reply I got was annoying and made little sense. Thier cCell coils are fantastic but thier PR and support leaves a lot to be desired!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Are there good signs from the coil art ceramics yet @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> Are there good signs from the coil art ceramics yet @Rob Fisher ?



Nope afraid not.


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope afraid not.


Must admit I wasnt optimistic. Seems to be a hard thing to perfect. See also joyetech has the ultimo tank also with a ceramic coil. Will stick to the ccell's i seem to be lucky with the last few coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Damien Fernandez

Rob Fisher said:


> 0.6Ω SS with the Black rings and large round juice holes.
> View attachment 60829


How can I order these


----------



## Rob Fisher

The only vendor I have managed to find them at recently is Atomize.co.za


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Damien Fernandez said:


> How can I order these



I'm back on my PC and see you are in the USA @Damien Fernandez... Mmmm can't say I can remember seeing them at any of the US vendors but I guess that's probably because I never looked because I can get them locally.

There is a new Ceramic Coil about to hit the market from Vaporesso and they are a great option. See more info here...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-estock-tank-and-euc-coils.t28489/


----------

